# Spouse material?



## Marco Fucko (Jan 27, 2020)

So I got to thinking the other day after a discussion with a friend: what qualities make for a good long term partner or spouse? I don't really see myself getting married or anything but a friend of mine is basically in the market and she started trying to talk to me about qualities she likes in men. Naturally, things like having a steady job and in general being an emotionally balanced person came up, as well as spontaneity in romance.

If you ask me that's a solid baseline but there's other things to take into account.

I'll throw in with two qualities: loyalty and dedication. I think if you get party vanned and your partner doesn't rat you out, you should probably put a ring on it. I remember El Chapo's wife didn't say shit when she was being interviewed, so good job Mrs. Chapo. Also, if both of you are willing to kill for each other then that's another good quality to have.

So I guess I'm asking what you people think is marriage material.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 27, 2020)

she can't be a woman, I hate women.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (Jan 27, 2020)

As long as their cooking doesn't kill you, I suppose.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 27, 2020)

Machine washable, hypoallergenic poly-stuffed and stain resistant are three very important qualities in a spouse

no but seriously if they can cook well they're already off to a good start


----------



## Otis Boi (Jan 27, 2020)

I'm simple i just wanna marry a someone who i don't want to immediately strangle when they open up their mouth to say anything. That and can hold an interesting conversation. Cooking isn't a big deal to me because I love to cook and i find a lot of satisfaction in doing so.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 27, 2020)

Otis Boi said:


> I'm simple i just wanna marry a someone who i don't want to immediately strangle when they open up their mouth to say anything. That and can hold an interesting conversation. Cooking isn't a big deal to me because I love to cook and i find a lot of satisfaction in doing so.


Having two good cooks is great though.  Also being able to cook well demonstrates a lot of positive attributes - patience, the right balance of creativity and appreciation for "the correct way" to do things, and pride in one's creations.


----------



## MrTroll (Jan 27, 2020)

A woman's body but the ability to take a punch to the face like a man.


----------



## Vampirella (Jan 27, 2020)

Marry your best friend that you enjoy fucking.


----------



## Consider Lizärds (Jan 27, 2020)

Trust, and a sense of humour are important, too. And easy to hang out with. It's good if you can do mundane shit like grocery shopping and turn it to fun.


----------



## Silver Chariot (Jan 27, 2020)

hah, who needs a boyfriend free girl?


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Jan 27, 2020)

Genitals are pretty important


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Jan 27, 2020)

Hardbody. If a woman's fit she has her shit together and will age better.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jan 27, 2020)

Someone in a wheelchair so you can enjoy the benefits that come with disabilities like parking and front of line privledge and still be abele to walk.


----------



## Dysnomia (Jan 27, 2020)

No drug use. Especially IV drug use. I swear to God I will rip your veins out and strangle you with them as you die from having your veins ripped out. That is the one thing I will absolutely not put up with. 

I mainly want security. After all I have been through it is my main concern.


----------



## Wraith (Jan 27, 2020)

It's two things distilled down. For a woman it's physical beauty for you, and character. Any complaint about personality, past sexual history, anything like that falls into character. And if you can't get off on her, well that's going to be a problem. You shouldn't need Viagra to have a normal marital relationship with her. Beauty (your taste) and character. What else is there?


----------



## (((Oban Lazcano Kamz))) (Jan 27, 2020)

must have money to buy more jewelry


----------



## Idiotron (Jan 27, 2020)

Rice Is Ready said:


> Hardbody. If a woman's fit she has her shit together and will age better.



Definitely.
In this day and age when everyone is either a walking skeleton or a landwhale, fit girls are a valuable commodity.
This girl, for example, is 46:




FORTY FUCKING SIX!!!
It's hard to find a 20 year old who looks this good.
Now that's spouse material.

Other than that:
- don't be dumb
- be reasonable
- be willing to learn new things and change your mind


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 27, 2020)

Idiotron said:


> Definitely.
> In this day and age when everyone is either a walking skeleton or a landwhale, fit girls are a valuable commodity.
> This girl, for example, is 46:
> 
> ...


Bet she has a clit the size of Chris-Chan's.


----------



## Idiotron (Jan 27, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> Bet she has a clit the size of Chris-Chan's.


Why? Because she has developed muscles?
Women can lift heavy things too.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 27, 2020)

Idiotron said:


> Why? Because she has developed muscles?
> Women can lift heavy things too.



She will not have sex with you


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 27, 2020)

Idiotron said:


> Why? Because she has developed muscles?
> Women can lift heavy things too.


There's a difference between developed muscles and being on roids.


----------



## Idiotron (Jan 27, 2020)

The Fool said:


> She will not have sex with you


No worries, I've got another fit girl to do that with.



Mariposa Electrique said:


> There's a difference between developed muscles and being on roids.


And clearly she's an example of the former.
This is what women on roids look like:


----------



## Ze Ubermensch (Jan 27, 2020)

Idiotron said:


> This is what women on roids look like:


Literally anything is spouse material, as long as it's not that


----------



## Done Goofed (Jan 27, 2020)

Stop scaring me with these giant muscles. 
Real men and women both want and need a soft, sensual, but firm and feminine penis, a girls dainty beard and lard belly covered in womanly hair. A lack of hair on head is a sure sign of feminine beauty.


----------



## ??? (Jan 27, 2020)

Feminine penis is a must for a tradwife.

Shitposting aside, it depends on what you want. This is all for straight guys.

If you want kids and monogamy, get a girl that is slightly homely but smart. She will appreciate a normal guy more than a hot but jaded slut. Look for women that work around little kids, as they are naturally more maternal and have fewer opportunities to cheat since there aren't many masculine men in those fields. Religious women are typically better long term marriage material, but this varies. Look at her relationship with her family, and especially her father and brothers; you want a girl who loves her dad even if he often exasperates her.

Younger is better, within legal restrictions. Virginity is ideal.

If you're less interested in monogamy, her being married doesn't necessarily mean she's not available. Less masculine guys and the soyboy types chase these women because these women are pliable and because they want a mommy gf. If you're a normal guy, you can easily IRL slide into her dms and either steal her or knock her up every other year then let him raise your kids. Women are not naturally monogamous to subpar men. There's nothing wrong with that, just don't be a pussy and cover your ass.

That is all ideal circumstances though. If you're clever and bold you can build a harem with bargain rack women and have tons of kids, while letting the state or their boyfriends pay for it.

If you just want a fuck-buddy, look at single moms. They can teach you a thing or two about fucking, and when you're done you can beat their sprogs at video games. Stepdaughters are usually eager to please any masculine guy in the household, you can teach them to cook and clean and you have free, live-in maid service. Stepsons younger than 12 will want to be your best friend.

Just don't date women with a black son, it's not worth the embarrassment being seen in public with them, and the kids chimpouts.

Crazy women exist but there are always warning signs. Listen to your intuition and use your female relatives as crazy-bitch detectors. 

There's no getting around kids, women who don't have them go insane - well, more insane than usual.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 27, 2020)

it's no use, all the cute girls are taken by the fucking CHADS. i'm not even mad because i know those dumb sluts are going to get beaten daily by them when they could have had a nice, caring guy like me


----------



## Bad Gateway (Jan 27, 2020)

Idiotron said:


> Definitely.
> In this day and age when everyone is either a walking skeleton or a landwhale, fit girls are a valuable commodity.
> This girl, for example, is 46:
> 
> ...



Fam, she's 46 and more airbrushed than a Bronx t shirt. Her entire skin looks like composite decking board. Still, good for her.

OP, find someone you can talk to. Really talk to, like the best of your friends and family combined. You don't have to tell your spouse every single thing about you all the time, but you need to be ABLE to talk about anything with them at any time.  Communication is the most important thing.


----------



## murgatroid (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Jan 27, 2020)

Blindness and rock-bottom expectations are the only things I require. Deafness would help too, because I talk sometimes.


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Jan 27, 2020)

feet


----------



## inexplicable ethos (Jan 27, 2020)

Realistically the things that really matter are a)high capacity for commitment and b)tolerable to spend time with. Someone being able to commit to things long term is increasingly rare. You see people nowadays getting divorced when things get slightly difficult instead of buckling down and dealing with their issues. A person who is willing to endure short term hardship to maintain a long term relationship, that's a person you want to marry. If you can find one.

Also a cute feminine cock and soft, supple armpits.


----------



## CHING CHONG FWIED WICE (Jan 27, 2020)

A woman who won't let me do her in the behind will be no wife of mine. Fact.


----------



## the fall of man (Jan 27, 2020)

Marry someone who is good at what you’re bad at and whose good traits cover your faults. especially if they’re dumb enough to let you marry them.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Jan 27, 2020)

Marriage is for hookers and fat people!


----------



## Damn Near (Jan 27, 2020)

Any woman who supports you, that you can be yourself around, and that you enjoy fucking is the woman you should marry

edit: supports you emotionally. Kill yourself if you're trying to find a woman to support you financially


----------



## Kirito (Jan 27, 2020)

Kari Kamiya said:


> As long as their cooking doesn't kill you, I suppose.


girls born after 1993 can't cook. all they know is mcdonalds, charge they phone, twerk, eat hot chip and lie


----------



## DumbDude42 (Jan 27, 2020)

there are some must-have qualities:
#1 loyalty
#2 faithfulness
#3 not being a whore
#4 not being a feminist/sjw
if she violates any of those, it's an instant deal breaker, because it means she's incapable of building a healthy family and a good future together.

also obviously don't be fat but that goes without saying


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jan 27, 2020)

Honestly, make sure she shares your sense of humor. Otherwise, you will spend the rest of your life with someone who rolls her eyes over things you think are funny.

That's no way to go through life.


----------



## WhoBusTank69 (Jan 27, 2020)

Find someone who can resist making impulsive decisions. That's where a lot of retarded shit comes from.


----------



## Fascist Frederick (Jan 27, 2020)

There's no formula. You can't add up certain traits and subtract others and if the total is over 100 then you marry them. I mean you technically can, and then get divorced in two years like everyone else. It's not logic. It's not tangible, it's a feeling. You'll know it when you meet the person. If you get hung up on what traits you want then you'll marry the traits and hate the person.


----------



## The Fool (Jan 27, 2020)

*18-21 years of age *does _not_ already have a boyfriend *Single
-Average to Slender Weight/Body Type -White -Lives in Charolettesville or Ruckersville area
*Does NOT Smoke or Drink Alcohol -Happy, Positive Personality
*Average/High Income -Drives a vehicle


----------



## drtoboggan (Jan 27, 2020)

Marriage is punishment for shoplifting in some countries.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Jan 27, 2020)

Short skirt, long jacket.


----------



## Christ Cried (Jan 27, 2020)

If you can stand being bored around her. Not everything is exciting and having the patience to handle that is important


----------



## queerape (Jan 27, 2020)

Long term outlook, financially stable, as compassionate as you are ambitious.


----------



## Zero Day Defense (Jan 27, 2020)

As long as she's nice and doesn't stab me in the diaphragm.

Serious response coming maybe.



Bastard Samurai said:


> girls born after 1993 can't cook. all they know is mcdonalds, charge they phone, twerk, eat hot chip and lie



You forgot "be bisexual".


----------



## David Allen Coe (Jan 27, 2020)

If ya need a little advice son, here ya go.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (Jan 27, 2020)

Real talk though, this is pretty accurate:



Christ Cried said:


> If you can stand being bored around her. Not everything is exciting and having the patience to handle that is important



It's also really nice to have someone who has similar interests or is gung-ho for all you're interests as well.  Nothing like snagging a real irl cutie waifu and getting them into a gunpla and Resident Evil.

Plus the ability and liking to cook is the greatest thing ever above all us.


----------



## Jann_Hörn (Jan 27, 2020)

A person who has the same ambition as you. It is why most relationships fail in the long term. Once you meet a special someone, figure out what their ambition is quickly. If the two of you are compatible, then it is spouse material. If not, save your time and a lot of unhappiness between the two of you and end it before you really get hurt.


----------



## Space Lobster Bat (Jan 28, 2020)

Being able to deal with/accept the other's faults/issues/bad habits is a big deal. You don't even realize how annoying some shit can get until you start living with someone for a while, and it turns out they way they fold their shirts gets to you (other more common ones are issues with the toothpaste and toilet paper, but you get the idea). Not just ignoring it; that's bottling and bad, but knowing that it's annoying to YOU, and knowing they put up with your shit too, so you just go with it. Or make fun of it.

Have things to spend time together with, and I mean hobbies. Just being together for meals can work, but it's not going to be enough if stuff happens; especially long term issues. And if they're not interesting, at least they should give it a shot, or at the very least be willing to listen about stuff.

And the realization that fights aren't the end of the world; as long as both sides are willing to discuss and resolve them. Just dropping them won't get a decent resolution, and it's a good way to have it fester and come up in another fight. In fact, I wouldn't be interested in someone that DIDN'T fight with me on occasion; it means they don't feel strongly enough about anything to defend it. On the other hand, don't fucking pick fights and not mention the reason why you're fighting; that doesn't help anyone either. COMMUNICATION.


----------



## Banditotron (Jan 28, 2020)

Ideal spouse material is... I was going to say something profound about dedication and understanding, but really the only think you need is a nice enough butt. I'll pretty much put up with anything for a guy or gal with a nice butt.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Jan 28, 2020)

Someone who understands 4 chan memes, then we can talk for hours about our hatred to ourselves.


----------



## Otterly (Jan 28, 2020)

Someone who you can imagine living with for the next several decades. Shared values helps, although you don’t need the same opinion on everything, some kind of basic shared outlook is good. Sense of humour, dependability, good with kids (if you want kids.) someone who treats you well, and pulls their weight through harder times.  Someone with a stable job. Doesn’t have to be rich, just stable. 
  Looks are nice, but no one is pretty forever and I’d rather be with someone kind, stable fun and ugly than someone hot and vacuous/awful/cruel. 

avoid: cruel people, addicts, personality disorders, those who can’t hold down a job, and general deviants. Avoid anyone who doesn’t share your joint life tasks (men who won’t do housework, women who expect to be kept etc.) avoid anyone who treats staff of any type, or children or animals  badly. 

having seen friends divorce, the two main reasons have been infidelity and the slow buildup of small acts of behaviour. Twenty years of being treated like a housemaid is enough to kill any affection. Respect for each other and genuine affection will outlive most things. If you resent each other you’re doomed.


----------



## No Ma'ams Land (Jan 28, 2020)

Tall, dark, handsome.


----------



## Timmy Testicles (Jan 28, 2020)

honestly i just want somebody who's soft and enjoys being around me.


----------



## Coldgrip (Jan 28, 2020)

lol niggas in this thread thinking they gonna one day get married.


----------



## Pineapple Fox (Jan 28, 2020)

Someone who can make you laugh and is capable of honest communication.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Jan 28, 2020)

Ivan Shatov said:


> Honestly, make sure she shares your sense of humor. Otherwise, you will spend the rest of your life with someone who rolls her eyes over things you think are funny.
> 
> That's no way to go through life.



Bruh

That woman doesn't exist, and if she does she has got to be an ugly basement-dweller.


----------



## Ivan Shatov (Jan 28, 2020)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Bruh
> 
> That woman doesn't exist, and if she does she has got to be an ugly basement-dweller.


Nah. Mine's cool and good looking.

Have been with cold hearted bitches who tried to turn me into an accessory. The sooner you kick them to the curb, the sooner you find someone you like. And you look back and laugh.

It is that simple.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Jan 28, 2020)

Idiotron said:


> No worries, I've got another fit girl to do that with.
> 
> 
> And clearly she's an example of the former.
> This is what women on roids look like:


No, check out famous lesbian Jillian Michaels. She has a naturally toned body. 




That's the definition and limits of feminine muscle.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 29, 2020)

I tell her I want to stick my whole hand up her asshole.

Refuses = prude, not dedicated, dump her
Agrees easily/seems into it = slut supreme, dump her
Clearly nervous but "A-anything for you, H-honey" = she's a keeper

Alternatively I could ask her to kill for me, but that has more legal issues.


----------



## MCLOS Horthy (Jan 29, 2020)

18-24, Spokane area, ready to accept my long telomeres right now right now right now


----------



## Lake (Jan 29, 2020)

Why the fuck would you ever inflict marriage on yourself?


----------



## Idiotron (Jan 30, 2020)

Mariposa Electrique said:


> That's the definition and limits of feminine muscle.


Definitely not limits.
I train with girls who are natural and are bigger and more defined than that.
You don't give women enough credit.
They won't get as big as men, sure, but still, they can get really fit and strong.
This is what you might consider limits of natural female muscle definition, a several time fitness model world champion just before winning a title (so basically non stop training):





Off season, she's hot as fuck:




Marry a woman like that and you'll have some alpha babies


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Jan 30, 2020)

It's not so much finding someone to marry, it's more about finding someone you'll *STAY* married to. Ain't easy.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Jan 30, 2020)

Slappy McGherkin said:


> It's not so much finding someone to marry, it's more about finding someone you'll *STAY* married to. Ain't easy.


Divorce is fucking expensive.  At least if you're a guy.


----------



## Slappy McGherkin (Jan 30, 2020)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Divorce is fucking expensive.  At least if you're a guy.



Uhhhhhh, yeah. My point, totally. No PL, but after being ass raped by the courts...

And fuck, I went and did it again. 21 years into marriage #2. She's the right choice. I let my dick dictate it the 1st time. My mind and my dick agreed on the 2nd time. 

There will never be Mrs. Slappy Part 3. Can't fucking afford it.


----------



## Pargon (Jan 30, 2020)

There can be only one possible answer.



Spoiler: Bow, pretenders


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jan 30, 2020)

A picture says more than a thousand words.


Spoiler


----------



## SSRI Rat-Head (Jan 31, 2020)

someone who stays off the internet


----------



## Trapitalism (Feb 2, 2020)

Smol (but not loli) sized with a cute, feminine penis.


----------



## Ted_Breakfast (Feb 2, 2020)

I'm not picky, any vinyl polymer will do.


----------



## Fougaro (Feb 2, 2020)

>marrying a woman unironically
What are you? Gay?


> (...) what qualities make for a good long term partner or spouse?


A relationship built on mutual respect.


Idiotron said:


> Definitely not limits.
> I train with girls who are natural and are bigger and more defined than that.
> You don't give women enough credit.
> They won't get as big as men, sure, but still, they can get really fit and strong.
> ...


/fit/ girls are best girls! You can't change my mind!


----------



## Manah (Feb 2, 2020)

Someone that will clean off my collection of anime figures.


----------



## Starving Autist (Feb 5, 2020)

Wealthy with no living heirs and a weak immune-system, gender doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Feb 5, 2020)

I want a woman who's petite (I know, lolpedo) but who would help defend my farm from marauding Indians.

Not that there's an Indian problem, but the principle of it. Pioneer woman mentality.


----------



## Based Papa John (Feb 5, 2020)

Here's a few things I would recommend looking at when considering a mate:

1. How do they treat parents - I know this a controversial issue, and not always easy. Sometimes people just have cruel or crazy parents. I get it. But if a girl has daddy-issues, it's going to bite you later on. How they treat their parents, especially the one of the opposite sex, is likely to reflect how they will treat you.

2. How do they treat service workers - This is a big one for me, since I used to work at a service job. While most would treat me politely, some would treat me and my colleagues like crap, like the ones that threaten not to patronize your establishment again because you didn't do x to their exacting specifications. I guarantee you almost none of the employees at that place want to be there, whether it be fast food or retail. How a person treats these people is also a good indication of character.

3. Do you see this person as the father/mother of your children - Could you see this one being an adequate parent, or at least willing to rise to the occasion? Can you see this person as a role model for your children? It's easy to imagine someone as your spouse, but as a parent is a whole different ball game.


----------



## murgatroid (Feb 7, 2020)

inexplicable ethos said:


> Realistically the things that really matter are a)high capacity for commitment and b)tolerable to spend time with. Someone being able to commit to things long term is increasingly rare. You see people nowadays getting divorced when things get slightly difficult instead of buckling down and dealing with their issues. A person who is willing to endure short term hardship to maintain a long term relationship, that's a person you want to marry. If you can find one.
> 
> Also a cute feminine cock and soft, supple armpits.


I agree with you that loyalty and commitment seem like they are increasingly rare today. It also bothers me that it seems like a lot of people think that if things are going bad in a relationship then they are entitled to cheat.


----------



## Reverend (Feb 7, 2020)

1. Empathy
2. Compassion
3. Don't fix my fucking problems, shutup and listen to my problems.
4. Does Anal.


----------



## ScamL Likely (Feb 7, 2020)

Someone who hasn't been cursed in the name of ya hoo wa.


----------



## Juan But Not Forgotten (Feb 8, 2020)

Reverend said:


> 4. Does Anal.


Are you trying to tell me, that full Master Van is  bad husband?


----------



## CDWLTY (Feb 8, 2020)

Based_Papa_John said:


> Here's a few things I would recommend looking at when considering a mate:
> 
> 1. How do they treat parents - I know this a controversial issue, and not always easy. Sometimes people just have cruel or crazy parents. I get it. But if a girl has daddy-issues, it's going to bite you later on. How they treat their parents, especially the one of the opposite sex, is likely to reflect how they will treat you.
> 
> ...


"being a good mom" is the perenially failed litmus test, and when you tell people that's the most important partner thing to you they laugh it off with 'ha, who even wants kids?'.  Need them cloning vats commercially viable I think, or I'll just hire up someone to grab one.  Not like A baby is expensive to obtain worldwide, but I need one that's hypoallergenic and doesn't shed on the furniture too much.


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Feb 8, 2020)

People tell me I'm marriage material all the time... even though no woman wants to marry me. 

I'm pretty simple though... As long as she can carry a conversation, has similar interests, is affectionate/supportive, isn't a pot smoker and/or alcoholic, and doesn't have self-esteem issues, then that to me is spouse material.  Bonus points if she has a high sex drive and is pretty kinky.


----------



## Guts Gets Some (Mar 16, 2020)

As passionate as I am in both knowing one another, but also staying in the know. Communication is key; whether it be a misunderstanding, just a typical day, or something intimate, the want to talk with the other should always be present. You can be with someone with traits you might not really appreciate so long as you can compromise and understand why, I've found. Communication is everything.

The person who you can always count on to have your back, even if she can't be with you physically, she's always there for you emotionally.
A true partnership. Who brings out the best in you by just being a part of your life, and you for her.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Mar 16, 2020)

For me it's an androgynous right-wing racially ambiguous straight edge loyal to the death qt who likes animu and the vidya.

I'm not sure such a person exists.


----------



## Doug_S1 (Mar 16, 2020)

I know it's trite but if you are planning to get married, always either get a pre-nup or have some sort of marriage arbitration written into a contract. You want to associate with family lawyers as little as possible.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Mar 16, 2020)

ForgedBlades said:


> For me it's an androgynous right-wing racially ambiguous straight edge loyal to the death qt who likes animu and the vidya.
> 
> I'm not sure such a person exists.


She does, but she got married to someone actually cool.


----------



## Clovis (Mar 16, 2020)

Precisely the right amount of crazy. I draw the line at actual personality disorders and violence.


----------



## Banditotron (Mar 16, 2020)

ForgedBlades said:


> For me it's an androgynous right-wing racially ambiguous straight edge loyal to the death qt who likes animu and the vidya.
> 
> I'm not sure such a person exists.


She's likely a man.


----------

